# what is the best engine oil for my 95 vr..?



## ytzaelvr6 (Jul 7, 2013)

i finally got my project running.. i just want to get some opinions on which is the best oil for the vr.. i usually go 10w-30 but i heard that 10w-40 would b better and it actually reduces a little bit more of noise on the engine..


----------



## brownchicken/browncow (Dec 20, 2011)

Mobil 1 0W40.


----------



## ytzaelvr6 (Jul 7, 2013)

than you man i appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

+1 on M1 0w-40. I've gone 1000mi into my OCI, on the SLC, using the SN formulation and it seems to be doing well. Also, the fact that a 5qt jug is only $24 at WM makes it a no brainer. After 5000, I'll send a sample out for analysis and see how it performed.


----------

